# Spacers and Offset for Rotiform Wheels



## anerness (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a 04 R32 and I am getting new wheels for it. I'm getting the cast NUE's staggered 18x8.5 front and 18x9.5 rear. The stock offset for a r32 is et35 and the 8.5 NUE is offered in et35 and et45 and the 9.5 is offered in et25 or et35. I don't want any poke I just want these wheels to sit flush with the fenders. Which offset and how big off spacers would you get? When I bought my car it had ecs spacers on the front and rear with the stock aristos and it vibrated really bad to the point where I couldn't drive the car. I took the spacers off and now it is so much better to drive and enjoyable. I was reading about the hubcentric spacers and it said how they don't cause the car to vibrate. Is that true?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

anerness said:


> I was reading about the hubcentric spacers and it said how they don't cause the car to vibrate. Is that true?


Yes. That is true. You probably had 8mm spacers on the car, which usually don't have the hubcentric lip, hence the horrible vibe. 


In any case, order your fronts with et35 and the rears with et35.

5mm spacers all around and you'll be close to me, just with no poke..

For reference, here's 8.5 et28 in the front, 9.5 et28 rear:


IMG_0071_DxO by volksron, on Flickr


IMG_0069_DxO by volksron, on Flickr


Now, I don't know what you're doing for tire sizes, but I ended up getting a bigger adapter for my front and am now 8.5" et24

IMG_0711_l by volksron, on Flickr

It's still not poking, but I have a 215/35/18 tire on there too..


----------



## anerness (Mar 29, 2009)

I just talked to the guy at Rotiform and he said that you can only do hubcentric spacers on 12mm and up and that with regular 5mm spacers there shouldn't be any vibrations. But 42DD lists that they have hubcentric 5mm spacers.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Well, he's partially wrong. H&R makes 10mm spacers that are hubcentric, and he is correct, with 5mm there is still enough hub left to keep them hubcentric...


----------



## anerness (Mar 29, 2009)

87vr6 said:


> Well, he's partially wrong. H&R makes 10mm spacers that are hubcentric, and he is correct, with 5mm there is still enough hub left to keep them hubcentric...


I'm just gonna go with the 5mm hubcentric from 42DD. What kind of spacers do you have on your 20th and do you have any vibrations/shaking?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

I don't have spacers, I have adapters, and they are quality made, being hubcentric to both the car and the wheel..


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

anerness said:


> I have a 04 R32 and I am getting new wheels for it. I'm getting the cast NUE's staggered 18x8.5 front and 18x9.5 rear. The stock offset for a r32 is et35 and the 8.5 NUE is offered in et35 and et45 and the 9.5 is offered in et25 or et35. I don't want any poke I just want these wheels to sit flush with the fenders. Which offset and how big off spacers would you get? When I bought my car it had ecs spacers on the front and rear with the stock aristos and it vibrated really bad to the point where I couldn't drive the car. I took the spacers off and now it is so much better to drive and enjoyable. I was reading about the hubcentric spacers and it said how they don't cause the car to vibrate. Is that true?


I'd do:

18x8.5 ET35 F with a 225/40/18 and a 15mm spacer.

18x9.5 ET25 R with a 225/40/18 and no spacer.


----------

